# Experiences with Bonnie Angel Maltese? :)



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi guys!

I'm thinking about adopting one of Bonnie's babies after seeing Casanova, Cosy, Ava, etc and melting over their sweet faces. :wub:

There are many threads about Bonnie yes, but after digging thoroughly SpoiledMaltese forums and notice there's both good and bad experiences, I notice people don't really post negative experiences due to backlash. Do you mind PMing me your experiences please? Good and bad? If you feel comfortable posting here, that's fine too! 

I'm not concern with things like lateness, estimating wrong size, waiting for next litter, etc. I'm just concern about her puppies health, as long as the negative experiences are not health related, I'll feel content.

Thank you so much in advance. :heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oops, accidentally posted what I meant to be a PM....hope no one read it before I had time to cut it.


----------



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks again for your PM Sylie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie is a close friend of mine, and I have always found her to be kind, caring and especially concerned about her fluffs. She isn't breeding much at the present time but I still think that what she produces is spectacular.

I have 2 of her retired show dogs. Secret - CH Angels Top Secret of Khanthav is Ava's mother. Secret turned 14 on 10/10/15 and is still in excellent health, is still happy, playful and loves to run and explore She acts more like she's 3-4 than 14.

I also have Secret's 1/2 sister, Breeze - CH Angels Heavenly Breeze of Linmont. Secret turned 8 in July and she is a cuddle bug who loves to play. 

Both walked into my home and immediately made friends with my other 2 Malts and were easily adaptable. They are both very smart too as they learned about the doggy dog within 3-4 days without my training them, learned where the indoor potty pads where located and learned how to use the steps to get onto the sofa. Although I will admit that Secret still goes up the steps backwards with her rear legs going first. Don't ask me why -- but it is pretty cute and funny.

Here's a picture of Secret from her B-day a couple of weeks ago and also of her sire who turned 16 in mid-June.

Bonnie is one of the few breeders that I would go to for a fluff. She will try hard to match you with a fluff that will be what you want, and she will always be honest with you about her fluffs.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

They certainly are beautiful Malts and Secret looks wonderful for just turning 14. I would take here to be much younger and glad that she is in the best of health.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is my special Angel....Bonnie did a great job with her breeding program when bred this line! You should call and talk with her, tell her what you're looking for and see what she says.


----------



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you all for sharing!! I've called Bonnie and she is far exceed my expectations, not only does she breed wonderful pups, she's just a kind, loving soul, the type I'd love to be friends with. We talk for a while and beyond general maltese info, I love how dedicated she is with rescues, she seem very interested in my background as well. Hopefully we'll have a match, she has a pup she will be updating me with for the next 2 months :yes:

Actually, almost all the breeders I've been in contact with I'd gladly recommend, I'd especially like to mention Stacy of Bellarata and Jeanne of Spunsilk, they didn't have pups at the moment but they shared SO much information and spend time trying to help match me with other breeders who may have pups at the moment. I can't thank them enough.

Cindy of ScruffToyDogs, Sheila of MaltaAngels, Melissa of AlexisMaltese have all been wonderful as well. I figured sharing this might help some of people looking for Maltese puppies currently since some of the breeder threads are a bit older 

Thank you all again SM! I'm looking forward to share pictures and stories when my fluff baby is ready to come home! :blush:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't purchased from Bonnie, although I did speak to her on the phone and she seemed lovely. I got Pippa from Cindy Landry (Scruffy's) and Pippa is a joy! She's smart, responsive, and super lovable.


----------



## CairosMommyXO (Oct 6, 2015)

Can you ladies direct me on how to get in contact with Ms. Bonnie Palmer because when I try to contact her via [email protected] it keeps coming back with an error email that it does not work. Please help!


----------



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi, I believe the email is [email protected] without the s.  Try that out!


----------

